# Hilfe beim erstellen einer Poison-Bottle !



## Jimmbolitos (24. August 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte euch bitten, ob Ihr mir helfen könnt in Photoshop so ein kleines Fläschen ( Giftflasche od. Poison Bottle) zu machen ?

Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr es kennt aber in dem Musik-Video von Alice Cooper - Poison hält er kuzr so ein kleines Fläschen hoch (ich glaube mit grünem Inhalt) ja und wie halt so eine kleine Giftflasche aussieht.


Also ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir atworten würdet.

Dank euch schon jetzt.


cu Jimmbolitos


----------



## ShadowMan (24. August 2004)

Hi du!

2 Möglichkeiten:

- du versuchst die Umsetzung mit einem 3d Grafikprogramm, wobei ich ja nicht weiss ob du eins besitzt

- du ergoogelst dir eine Flasche die so ähnlich aussieht wie die du haben willst und färbst den Inhalt grün

Es gibt sicherlich noch mehr Möglichkeiten, jedoch fallen mir so spontan nicht mehr ein 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Natürlich gibt es nochn paar mehr, wie z.B.  selberfotografieren oder in PS selbermalen.

Siehe Anhang, da sind alle Pfade und PS-Daten die ich verwendet habe, ich hoffe du kannst dir mit dem Material selbst rekonstruieren wie ichd as gemacht habe, habe keine Lust alles ganz genau zu beschreiben  , kannst aber trotzdem nachfragenw enn was unklar ist.

Flasche.rar 

MFG


----------



## ShadowMan (24. August 2004)

Habs mal schnell mit Cinema4d hingeklatscht  

Aber deine schaut echt ned schlecht aus Dirty...alle Achtung!

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Danke für die Blumen  .
Wenn ich mir mochmehr Zeit genommen und mehr Mühe gemacht hätte sehe das sogar noch besser aus  .
Mit nem 3D Prog ist das ganze natürlich realistischer zu realisieren.


----------



## Lobi (24. August 2004)

Hm...
...kann natürlich mit C4d nicht mithalten... war auch ein bissl zu langsam, aber hier trotzdem mal ein paar Arbeitsschritte.

1. Glaskugel erstellen (Tutorial dazu gibts auf dieser seite... Wasserblase oder so)
2. den Boden mit hilfe einer Elypse erstellen.
3. Den Hals erstellen (hab dazu die Spiegelung der Kugel genommen und sie So verzerrt, bis es passte
4. den Rand oben erstellen und Spiegelung hineinbrushen.
5. Den Inhalt erstellen (dazu hab ich einen Teil der Flasche markiert, mit grün gefüllt und mit den Ebeneeigenschaftem herumgespielt, bis es gut aussah.
6. die Flüssigkeitsoberfläche erstellen (dazu hab ich wieder eine Elypse erstellt, sie mit Grün gefüllt und dann den Filter "Verzerren" - "Glas" angewandt.

Zum Schluss hab ich noch die Glaskugel dupliziert und mit Hilfe von Duplizieren und Skalieren die Luftblasen eingefügt.

Fertig!


Wie gesagt... nicht so toll wie in 4d, aber für PS schon nicht schlecht wie ich finde und wenn man sich noch mehr Zeit lässt gehts mit Sicherheit auch noch besser!


----------



## Jimmbolitos (24. August 2004)

also das sind ja alles ganz tolle ergebnisse.

doch sehen sie irgendwo alle gleich aus. (von der form  her meine ich)


ich meinte ja eher so eine ganz klienes schmäleres fläschchen mit so nem korkenstopsel drauf.  

so ungefähr:


----------



## Jimmbolitos (24. August 2004)

also das sind ja alles ganz tolle ergebnisse.

doch sehen sie irgendwo alle gleich aus. (von der form  her meine ich)


ich meinte ja eher so eine ganz klienes schmäleres fläschchen mit so nem korkenstopsel drauf.  

so ungefähr:

schade. jetzt wollte ich ein 6,19 MB großes AVI mit anhängen. aber geht nicht !. weiß wer, wie ich aus einem player wie (windows media player, vlc, realone player oder divx player. ) einen screenshot machen kann ? weil in power dvd oder sind die immer nur schwarz


ps. sorry, hab nicht gemerkt, dass ich zwei mal gepostet habe.ich wollte ihn löschen, weil aber nicht wie es geht ! finde die option "Beitrag löschen" nicht im edit bereich. bitte macht das wer für mich oder erklärt es mir ?!
Danke


----------



## Johannes Postler (24. August 2004)

Kann jetzt zwar nichts zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen, aber ich glaube du meinst ein Reagenzglas?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. August 2004)

Er meint nicht wirklich ein reagenzglas sondern einen kleinen Flacon der mit einem Korken versehen ist. Ich habe das Video mal gesehen und meine mich dunkel daran zu errinern wies aussah.
Aber,ich habe dir ja nun meine PS und Illu Daten zur Verfügung gestellt mit denen du sehen kannst wie es gemacht habe, du mußt nun eigentlich nur noch das auf die von dir gewünschte Form umlegen.
Wenn du möchtest das dir jemand die Flasche macht mußt du fragen nur eigentlich ist ja dieses Forum dzu gedacht das man Hilfen gibt und das dann der Fragesteller trotzdem noch versucht diese eigenständig Umzusetzen.
(Sehe das jetzt bitte nicht als Kritik sonder eher als Aufforderung es erst mal selbst zu probieren, denn nur so lernst du etwas dazu).

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jimmbolitos (24. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DirtyWorld _
> *Er meint nicht wirklich ein reagenzglas sondern einen kleinen Flacon der mit einem Korken versehen ist. Ich habe das Video mal gesehen und meine mich dunkel daran zu errinern wies aussah.
> Aber,ich habe dir ja nun meine PS und Illu Daten zur Verfügung gestellt mit denen du sehen kannst wie es gemacht habe, du mußt nun eigentlich nur noch das auf die von dir gewünschte Form umlegen.
> Wenn du möchtest das dir jemand die Flasche macht mußt du fragen nur eigentlich ist ja dieses Forum dzu gedacht das man Hilfen gibt und das dann der Fragesteller trotzdem noch versucht diese eigenständig Umzusetzen.
> ...



ja, ich meine kein reagenzglas.

aber ich würde euch gern die flasche zeigen, wenn ich könnte . 

im bezug auf :

"schade. jetzt wollte ich ein 6,19 MB großes AVI mit anhängen. aber geht nicht !. weiß wer, wie ich aus einem player wie (windows media player, vlc, realone player oder divx player. ) einen screenshot machen kann ? weil in power dvd oder sind die immer nur schwarz"


ja, ich weiß das das keine kretik sein soll. aber da ich mit photoshop fast keine erfahrungen außer durch tutorials habe, die ich nachgemacht habe.
gut, bischen rumgetüfltelt hab ich schon, weil ja so manche tutorials falsch beschrieben sind. und hab es auch dann hinbekommen. aber so gut kenn ich mich auch nun wieder nicht aus.


----------



## Lobi (24. August 2004)

Also ich denke mal in diesem Thread wurden nun genug Hilfestellungen gegeben um so einen Flakon selbst zu erstellen.
Davon mal ganz abgesehen können wir ja jetzt auch NOCH 10 weitere Formen entwerfen, bis wir dann endlich wissen, was du wirklich meinst.

Ne Skizze wäre hier nicht schlecht gewesen.

Nen Screenshot kann man in Power DVD DIREKT machen und ansonsten immer mit der "Druck"-Taste auf deiner Tastatur.

Erst "Druck" klicken, dann in den Photoshop, Strg N (für neue Datei), Enter, Strg. V (für Einfügen), Bild verkleinern und als jpg speichern, hier einfügen, fertig


----------



## Jimmbolitos (24. August 2004)

nein, sowas nicht.

aber  jetzt hab ich es mir nochmal angeschaut. es ist eine druchsichtige (schnon in der größe der apothekenfalsche) flasche mit durchsichtigem deckel kein korkentdeckel wie ich erst gedacht habe.

und vorne is ein totenkopf drauf.


----------



## Jimmbolitos (24. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lobi _
> *Also ich denke mal in diesem Thread wurden nun genug Hilfestellungen gegeben um so einen Flakon selbst zu erstellen.
> Davon mal ganz abgesehen können wir ja jetzt auch NOCH 10 weitere Formen entwerfen, bis wir dann endlich wissen, was du wirklich meinst.
> 
> ...



sorry, aber für ein leihe wie mich sind das nicht genug "Hilfestellungen" um so eine ganze flasche in photoshop selbst zu erstellen. für dich und so manchen anderen mag das vielleicht leicht sein aber für mich ist das was ganz neues.


so hier:


----------



## Jimmbolitos (25. August 2004)

hilft mir nun wer oder nicht ?


----------



## Lobi (25. August 2004)

Sorry, aber ich frag mich immer wieder, warum Menschen HUNDERTE von Euronen für ein Programm ausgeben um dann gar nicht damit umgehen können zu WOLLEN!

Ich hab über eine Stunde an der Flasche gesessen (nicht nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe, sondern auch weil es übt!) und setze mich bestimmt nicht noch einmal hin damit die dann WIEDER falsch ist oder nicht gefällt!

Kauf dir eine... Fotogrfiere sie... scann sie ein.. fertig!

Oder guck dir die Flasche genau an... 
Was würdest du machen, wenn du sie zeichnen solltest... so auf papier mit dem Bleistift?

Erst einmal die Form (Pfadwerkzeug... steht im Handbuch)
Dann die Farbe... grau mit Schatten und Lichtreflexen (Markierwerkzeug und Füllwerkzeug... steht im Handbuch)
Verfeinern durch Bruschen... (Pinsel oder Bleistift... steht auch im HB)

Ansonsten gibt es 1000e Tuts für alles mögliche... für Glas... für Flüssigkeiten... und und und...

Wenn das alles nicht hilft gib am besten dein PS wieder zurück und lass dir das Geld wieder geben.
Oder.. was ich eher vermute... schick es zurück ins Net!

"Hilf dir selbst, dann wird dir geholfen!"


----------



## Leola13 (25. August 2004)

Hai,

warum tut die Wahrheit immer nur so weh ? 

Sorry for offtopic.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ShadowMan (26. August 2004)

Da muss ich Lobi leider recht geben. *Sie* hat dir oben erklärt wie es funktioniert und ein wenig Eigenbeteiligung ist schon von nöten. Schließlich wollen wir dir helfen und nicht eine fertige Flasche für dich entwerfen.

Falls du eine Frage zu einer bestimmten Stelle hast an der du hängst kannst du gern fragen.

Wichtig: Bitte halte dich bzgl. deiner Groß- und Kleinschreibung an die Netiquette!

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

Edit: Natürlich ist Lobi eine Sie...hat jemand irgendwann was anderes behauptet? *gg*


----------



## Lobi (26. August 2004)

> Da muss ich Lobi leider recht geben.*Er* hat dir oben erklärt...


Sorry, wenn ich mal kurz Spamme, aber Lobi ist eine SIE...
Nur fürs Protokoll 
Na ja... und in diesem Sinne hab ich EH Recht... denn Frauen haben bekanntlich IMMER Recht  

Guts nächtle...


----------



## Jimmbolitos (26. August 2004)

@ Lobi:

Was heißt hier "nicht Lernen WOLLEN" ? Ich will´s ja selbst machen, aber dazu brauch ich nun mal Hilfe. Ich habe kaum erfahrung damit.

Und falls du darauf anspielst, dass ich es mir irgendwo heruntergeladen habe, dann hast du falsch gedacht.
Ich hab es mir mit Freunden zusammen gekauft, weil wir lernen wollen mit diesem Programm umzugehen. Also Bitte keine solche Anschuldigungen mehr ! danke.



Ich will keinen Streit oder sonst was. Ich wollte das hier nur mal klar stellen.
Danke.


----------



## Lobi (26. August 2004)

Dann stelle ich an dieser noch einmal klar, dass wir dir GENÜGEND Hilfestellung gegeben haben um eine ASTREINE Flasche zu erstellen.
Ich weiss nicht worauf du noch wartest.

Fang an und wenns DANN mal hakt, kannste wieder kommen!
(Les dir alles noch mal durch!)

Mehr jibbet hier erst mal nich!


----------

